# Problème caisson de basse Logitech Z2300



## crimedevils (2 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai depuis quelques années un Logitech Z2300 qui fonctionne à la perfection. Or, depuis hier matin, j'ai un problème. L'entrée RCA femelle du caisson de basse pour un des satellites ne fonctionne plus, même en intervertissant les HP, ça ne change rien. 

J'ai contacté l'assistance technique qui n'a pas su me dire d'où venez le problème. Pensez-vous qu'il peut s'agir d'un problème de soudure ou bien de la carte à l'intérieur du sub ? 

J'ai enlevé l'ensemble des vis derrière mais l'arrière ne s'enlève pas. Est-ce qu'il est collé ? Comment faire ? 

Je vous présente mes excuses pour toutes ses questions, et par avance merci pour l'attention que vous porterez à ma discussion. 

Bonne journée et bon week-end.


----------



## Oizo (3 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que tu branches et débranches régulièrement la prise jack du caisson ? J'ai grillé un jour une entrée d'un ampli en voulant y brancher mon Mac (le tout allumé), il y a eu une étincelle et depuis le son n'est plus que sur une voie, mais que sur une entrée ! (L'ampli en ayant plusieurs). Rien à faire dans ce cas un composant de la carte d'entrée est grillé...


----------



## crimedevils (3 Février 2013)

Cela fait cinq ans que je l'ai et j'ai très fréquemment débranché et rebranché, mais je n'ai jamais vu d'étincelle


----------



## Oizo (3 Février 2013)

Quand je débranchais et rebranchais régulièrement mon câble jack il n'y avait jamais d'étincelle non plus, mais la fois ou ça a grillé mon entrée il y en a eu une, je n'explique pas pourquoi...

Maintenant pour ton matériel l'origine de la panne est peut-être différente.


----------



## crimedevils (4 Février 2013)

J'ai ouvert le sub mais j'ai rien vu, je pense que je vais le mener chez un réparateur. 

Merci pour tes réponses !


----------



## dydy054440 (7 Octobre 2013)

salut moi j'ai un gros probleme avec mon systeme 2.1 logitech z 2300. j'ai demonter mon subwoofer du caisson pour un peu nettoyer l'interieure du caisson,apres le nettoyage j'ai remis le subwoofer bien sur le caison etait hors tension puis apres le remontage de mon subwoofer j'ai rebrancher le caisson avec ses enceinte puis j'ai mis de la musique , les 2 satellite marche mais le caisson non il fait plus de basse meme en mettant le volume a 100% on l'entend mais vraiment un petit peux . si quelqu'un pourrai m'aider a determiner le probleme car j'en n'ai besoin et j'ai pas envie de le mettre a la poubelle comme sa .


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2013)

dydy054440 a dit:


> salut moi j'ai un gros probleme avec mon systeme 2.1 logitech z 2300. j'ai demonter mon subwoofer du caisson pour un peu nettoyer l'interieure du caisson,apres le nettoyage j'ai remis le subwoofer bien sur le caison etait hors tension puis apres le remontage de mon subwoofer j'ai rebrancher le caisson avec ses enceinte puis j'ai mis de la musique , les 2 satellite marche mais le caisson non il fait plus de basse meme en mettant le volume a 100% on l'entend mais vraiment un petit peux . si quelqu'un pourrai m'aider a determiner le probleme car j'en n'ai besoin et j'ai pas envie de le mettre a la poubelle comme sa .



Quelle idée d'avoir voulu faire ce démontage. Si tu n'as pas crevé la membrane, tu as mal refait le montage des connexions internes.


----------

